# Can I substitute for egg noodles?



## rbmccleary

I'm wanting to make Baverian Stew. It's smoked sausage, green beans, muchroom soup, milk, mustard, and egg noodles. Can I use another kind of noodle?


----------



## pdswife

use any kind you'd like!


----------



## Andy M.

You can use fettucine, spaghetti, ziti, etc.  Any noodle will do.


----------



## StirBlue

rbmccleary said:
			
		

> I'm wanting to make Baverian Stew. It's smoked sausage, green beans, muchroom soup, milk, mustard, and egg noodles. Can I use another kind of noodle?


 
For your recipe, you might want to use elbow, shells, or bowtie.  It will be easier to stir it evenly.  If you only have spaghetti, you need to break it in half before you cook it so your ingredients will not end up in the bottom of the bowl when you toss them together.


----------



## Katie H

One thing I would suggest is that you cook the pasta and add it to the stew just before serving.  This way the pasta won't be mushy and extra starch won't be added to the stew, which would tend to thicken it.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Unless it's a health issue (egg allergy) I would go with the egg noodles.

Trying to keep with the the spirit of the origins of the recipe and the egg noodle (a broad flat noodle) - my first choice would be _Farfalla_ (aka: bow tie or butterfly pasta) as someone has already suggested. My next best choice would be _Pappardelle_ (another broad flat noodle but more the length of spaghetti than egg noodles) if you can find them - you would just need to break them up a bit so they would be more the size (length) of egg noodles. Or, _Tagliatelle -_ another broad flat noodle.  

If you have no other options .. then any of a number of small macaroni shapes could be substituted - although the original integrity of the dish will be lost. It will still be good - just not the same.


----------



## Constance

You can buy yolk free wide noodles, if avoiding cholesterol is your intent. I've tried them, and can't tell the difference. 

If you look in your stores freezer section, You should be able to find Reames egg noodles and square rolled dumplings. Both are very good. You might like to use the dumplings instead of noodles.


----------



## mish

For a stew, I would go with a heartier noodle (as Michael mentioned, Pappardelle or Tagliatelle), or spaetzle, rice, mashed potatoes or Perogies on the side.


----------



## StirBlue

I don't know why I didn't think of it before but corkscrew pasta would be perfect.  

My family is not wild about smoked sausage and this recipe might work for them.  I would like to incorporate this style of sausage into my menus because it is so widely available.


----------



## CasperImproved

rbmccleary said:
			
		

> I'm wanting to make Baverian Stew. It's smoked sausage, green beans, muchroom soup, milk, mustard, and egg noodles. Can I use another kind of noodle?



For me, I could not do without good noodles without a very good reason. Egg noodles are noramally required for "great" meals for for me. However, I will use noodles that are yokeless, or wheat when I am trying to do the healthy route.

Casper


----------

